# Edmundos



## Ssirota8 (Aug 11, 2015)

A buddy of mine got a box of Edmundos to smoke for my wedding. I ended up taking the box and remaining cigars home. How can I verify that they re legit?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

need pics of the following:
1. Habanos SA seal 
2. Habanos SA Stamp with serial number
3. Bottom of the box
4. Cigar and cigar band close up


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Did they taste good? If they did then they are probably legit.


----------



## Ssirota8 (Aug 11, 2015)

Here's pics of what I got.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Maybe it's pics but the seal looks off to me. Color seems off and the half moons seem off. Are there micro printed numbers on it?


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't remember my edmundo band being that color either but I'm on a phone, let some guys weigh in.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

in before anyone posts a link to ccws, but that usa flag should be a dead give away but seriously the bands look a bit off


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Lol that the top of his humidor?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

:vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:


Verification code format is all wrong. 
Box date stamp is incomplete.
Union Seal is wrong. (Would appear to be pre-2010, 
but gold accented band was not introduced until 2013)
Country of Manufacture stamp spacing is wrong.
Band color, as mentioned, looks off.
Cap looks all wrong.

Sorry! FAKE!


----------



## Ssirota8 (Aug 11, 2015)

Damn! Thanks for taking a look! I sure won't being getting any CC from my buddies hook up...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ssirota8 said:


> Damn! Thanks for taking a look! I sure won't being getting any CC from my buddies hook up...


And neither is he!

Congrats on getting married, though. Don't let the cigar thing spoil the memory!


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Ssirota8 said:


> Damn! Thanks for taking a look! I sure won't being getting any CC from my buddies hook up...


Join the new puffers trade and maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## Ssirota8 (Aug 11, 2015)

I didn't know it would be that easy to authenticate! While I'm at it how does this box of Punch Tubos look? I bought these myself in DR. The box was opened when I purchased it. I do not have a pic of the bands I removed them.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ssirota8 said:


> I didn't know it would be that easy to authenticate! While I'm at it how does this box of Punch Tubos look? I bought these myself in DR. The box was opened when I purchased it. I do not have a pic of the bands I removed them.


Legit!

You can check verification codes at:

Authenticity Check | Habanos s.a - Sitio Oficial


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Agree. Looks good enjoy. 

Take a big whiff of the smokes in the box, you won't forget the real smell and it should help next time.


----------



## Ssirota8 (Aug 11, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> And neither is he!
> 
> Congrats on getting married, though. Don't let the cigar thing spoil the memory!


It def won't! The wifey got me a Padron to age and smoke on our one year and I pulled the trigger on a box of 25 anejos from 2013 to smoke once a year on our anniversaries! As long as I don't ruin em. I just got to get my hands on a legit cc connect and I'm golden!


----------



## Pedgy (Oct 21, 2015)

If you go to Habanos website and check authenticity by typing in bar code number and format. It will tell you year made, factory to compare to details on back of box.


----------

